# Question,what final drive?



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

R34 GTR, standard final drive is 3.545, at 7000rpm my speedo indicates 195ish great for top end speed but acceleration? I also have a set of R33 ratios, 4.111 and a set of Nismo 4.375. 
Question, what effect would changing the final drive have on my 0-60 and standing quarter mile times?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Paul Hackley said:


> R34 GTR, standard final drive is 3.545, at 7000rpm my speedo indicates 195ish great for top end speed but acceleration? I also have a set of R33 ratios, 4.111 and a set of Nismo 4.375.
> Question, what effect would changing the final drive have on my 0-60 and standing quarter mile times?


I have been in a 34 with 4.111 diffs that was running approx 450bhp but it felt very much the same as a couple of 550bhp cars Ive been in. It makes a nice conversion for the road as how many times do you need more than 170mph on the road imo.
I was shocked how inaccurate my 34 speedo was when I got my driftbox (which has a GPS speedo).
IIRC It made terminals increase by 6mph but I can find out exact timed difference at the weekend.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

The RB26 has such a wide and generious rpm band, its always a good idea to have shorter gearing to take advantage of it.

The R32 GTR uses 4.11 gears, could explain why its very quick for 280 horses, the gearing helps it make most of the power available.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

from the beginning , why u need to change the gear ratio , i mean , if ur gtr is not that fast , originaly it has a nice acceleration , so y u bother ur self by the gear and make things complex ??


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

mana_r32 said:


> from the beginning , why u need to change the gear ratio , i mean , if ur gtr is not that fast , originaly it has a nice acceleration , so y u bother ur self by the gear and make things complex ??


Because they want to ,and if your looking for shaving 10th's of drag strip times on quarter miles when you not using all the gears ,I guess it makes a differance.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've run cars with 4.11's and 4.4's and for most of the time the 4.4 cars are much better, they accellerate better and get off the line at the drags better.
Obviously with limited engine rpm a higher power gtr will run higher top speed with the tall gears but for the most part, personally, I'd take the 4.4's and do better on a windy road or drag strip.


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

I also add, the car should be 2-300kg lighter, (fingers crossed) and running 800+ bhp


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Paul Hackley said:


> I also add, the car should be 2-300kg lighter, (fingers crossed) and running 800+ bhp


4.1 would be awesome and your Nismo set...Jeez I can only imagine. I'm running 750bhp and have been considering going 4.1 for a while.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> 4.1 would be awesome and your Nismo set...Jeez I can only imagine. I'm running 750bhp and have been considering going 4.1 for a while.


Exactly.....


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Here are a couple of spreadsheets that might help you make up your mind.

You need to enter your tyre size to make it accurate

R34 speed in gears at various RPMs

R34 speed in gears at various RPMs


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If drags is your thing, try to gear the car so you are just before the engine rev limiter in 4th as you cross the line. If you have a 8000rpm engine and are looking to get into the 10's personally I'd go 4.4's.

Rob


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

On a 34 box wouldn't 1st with the Nismo diffs be a bit pointless?


----------

